# How much did you pay for your eyeglasses?



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Not including the exam costs.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Just for the frames or with the lenses and all it's features?


----------



## Ms kim (May 15, 2017)

Why do you ask?


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

nubly said:


> Just for the frames or with the lenses and all it's features?


Lenses, frames, features. All of that together.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Ms kim said:


> Why do you ask?


Usually I get glasses on online since I only wear glasses when at home. I wear contact lenses when I leave the house.

But recently I got vision insurance from my work. In general vision insurance isn't that great though and they only pay for partial costs. So I was wondering how much in-house optometrists charge. None of them post their fees online of course.....since they are shady. My insurance isn't very easy to understand either.


----------



## Ms kim (May 15, 2017)

komorikun said:


> Usually I get glasses on online since I only wear glasses when at home. I wear contact lenses when I leave the house.
> 
> But recently I got vision insurance from my work. In general vision insurance isn't that great though and they only pay for partial costs. So I was wondering how much in-house optometrists charge. None of them post their fees online of course.....since they are shady. My insurance isn't very easy to understand


Well I'm in Jamaica so...anyway I don't have insurance. But mine was around 250 that's just for lenses & frame.

I usually just choose the most affordable frame that fits my face (while inside I'm thinking: I really wish I could afford that other frame. It's so cool!!!)


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

komorikun said:


> None of them post their fees online of course.....since they are shady. My insurance isn't very easy to understand either.


 And what's really crazy about it is they don't need to be shady. Zillions of people wear glasses and the eye doctors and people who sell you the glasses are going to make plenty of money no matter what. They seem to just be shady for no reason. It's a systemic medical thing. Anything that has anything to do with insurance is shady.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

WillYouStopDave said:


> And what's really crazy about it is they don't need to be shady. Zillions of people wear glasses and the eye doctors and people who sell you the glasses are going to make plenty of money no matter what. They seem to just be shady for no reason. It's a systemic medical thing. Anything that has anything to do with insurance is shady.


I think they want to lure you into their business and then after you searched hours for a pair of glasses that you like......surprise $250 for the frames and $350 for the lenses!!!

The dentists do it by offering a real cheap $35 diagnostic exam and x-rays. Then surprise....$700 for a deep cleaning on your gums.

The dentists and optometrists on Yelp are full of fake reviews. So obvious. Ugh. The optometrists really, really loathe Zenni and other online glasses stores.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I can't remember exactly now because it was seven years ago, and I did get my eyes examined at the same time, but we're talking about £100 for the glasses.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Anyways, at the minimum I need an eye exam, since I haven't had an eye exam since 2011. Need to make sure the prescription hasn't changed and also to check on the "freckle" in my eye (small risk of turning into cancer). Not sure if I will get glasses or contacts through the insurance. The insurance with either pay for contact lenses or glasses. Not both.

The damn thing is the insurance pays for less if you go to an out-of-network optician or online glasses/contact lens website. The in-network ones all sell overprices glasses and contact lenses.

https://eyecancer.com/eye-cancer/conditions/choroidal-tumors/choroidal-nevus/


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

I think around $200. But that was about 15+ years ago. And I got the cheapest ones I could find that looked okay.


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Mine cost $127.


----------



## MCHB (Jan 1, 2013)

Couple hundred I think; can't remember now. My prescription safety's were less than my daily ones though.


----------



## caelle (Sep 9, 2008)

Exam - $60.00

Frames - $9.00

Lenses - $55.00 each, the cheapest they had. I believe this came with Anti-glare and scratch resistance. 

I did all of this at WalMart.


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

215$ in 2012 just the lens and frames. From 2014 'til now i wear reading glasses for school and work for a few hours daily. I tried Warby Parker, but paying 90$ for just the frame, idk. I also have a strong prescription, so I'm not sure what I'm gonna do yet.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

So I guess you guys don't get high index lenses.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I actually thought my glasses were expensive, someone else I knew when I bought them balked at the price and said he got his for like £30 online somewhere or something. £100+ is a lot for me either way though. I haven't bought a new pair in seven years for this reason.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I really don't remember how much the glasses I have now cost. It's been quite a while since I got them. I have been past the point where I needed a new exam for a long time (probably because diabetes) but that's not happening anytime soon. 

Most likely mine were about $200. I remember turning down a bunch of special coatings and stuff. I actually got two pairs just in case but for some reason the frames on the other pair never fit me right. And also I didn't put much thought into the frames I picked out and I ended up hating the way they look even if they did fit.

I did try Zenni a couple of years ago (before I lost my prescription) but I screwed up and entered one of my eyes wrong. When I got them they were surprisingly nice and I could tell they would have worked perfectly if I had gotten the prescription right but by that time I had lost it and that was the end of that. I honestly don't know how I got it wrong because I remember double checking it at least once.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Last time it was $485 including tax but not the exam($75).Would’ve been $585 if I’d gotten transitions lenses


----------



## Kuse (Feb 15, 2017)

Over $500. I get the highest quality top name brands like ray bans or oakley and the best possible lenses regardless of price. I'm not rich. I have been wearing glasses my entire life and considering you can get years out of one pair of glasses you might as well have the best.

In my experience the expensive labels really do feel so much better. They are made out of higher quality materials, weigh less and are stronger.

The better I look, the better I feel. It does hurt handing over so much money, but I believe it's worth it if you wear your glasses everyday. I just think of it as paying a really expensive rip-off bill you have no choice but to pay. At least my top quality glasses reward me everyday for years to come.

Edit: I probably should have added I use two pairs of glasses. One expensive pair as stated above and another cheap pair for work. The cheap ones are very satisfactory for work and save damaging the expensive ones. Also there is nothing worse then breaking your glasses and not having a backup pair.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Too damn much.

I bought mine on a special where (supposedly) you get a FREE pair of frames if you buy one pair and an eye exam.

Ended up paying over $600 when all was said and done. :no


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

I went to eyeglass world and got two (BOGO) for $390 or so. One is prescription sunglasses. GF's was about $420 I think. We need socialized medicine.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I think mine was about $350. It was one of those same-day places that wasn't on my insurance.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Can't imagine how much the regular optometrists cost when Zenni (supposed to be bargain basement) charges this much for high index lenses and the various coatings.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Thinking of getting this one:

https://www.zennioptical.com/p/acetate-full-rim-frame/6031?skuId=603115


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I think my current ones were about $300 but that was for two pairs. I can't wear the second (pristine) pair because I started messing with the frame and got it all out of adjustment and they won't stay on my face. I also generally hate the frames.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

If you buy the glasses at a regular optometrist (not Zenni), I actually think it's cheaper to wear contact lenses. Especially if you have a strong prescription and need high index lenses in order to not end up with coke bottles. 

Weird. All these years I thought it was the cheaper to wear glasses.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

komorikun said:


> If you buy the glasses at a regular optometrist (not Zenni), I actually think it's cheaper to wear contact lenses. Especially if you have a strong prescription and need high index lenses in order to not end up with coke bottles.
> 
> Weird. All these years I thought it was the cheaper to wear glasses.


 I can't wear contacts though. I can't put things in my eyes. I can't even do eyedrops.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

WillYouStopDave said:


> I can't wear contacts though. I can't put things in my eyes. I can't even do eyedrops.


I've never had that problem. I can touch my eyeballs with my finger no problem.

I suppose it depends on if your prescription changes frequently and how long your glasses last you.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

komorikun said:


> I've never had that problem. I can touch my eyeballs with my finger no problem.
> 
> I suppose it depends on if your prescription changes frequently and how long your glasses last you.


 Actually, I just remembered that I can do eyedrops but I have to close my eyes and let the eyedrop "wick" down into my eye through my eyelashes. Not ideal but it does work if I have a really red eyeball or something.


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

I think it was about $300 for the two pairs I got last year from the optometrist. After I got them, I got more from Zenni, which cost between $20 and $35 a pair. I wear those more than the expensive ones. One of the expensive pairs I have hurt my ear, so I can never wear them for long. The optometrist said my eyes shouldn't change much for a few years, so I have about 13 pairs of glasses (I can still wear my old prescription because it's not much different).

I wanted to get contact lenses, but they said I wouldn't see as well with them and they would be expensive to get made. I still want coloured ones that aren't prescription so I can change my eye colour whenever I want. My eyes get itchy easily, so I probably couldn't wear them.


----------



## Musicfan (Mar 4, 2017)

Under 10 dollars from China. They do look cheap and don't last long so I order several pairs, but I don't have to worry about breaking expensive ones.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Today I went to some big eyeglass place just to get an idea of what looks good on me. Definitely my right ear is higher than the left ear, so all the glasses sit crooked on my face. I asked the lady there what they do in that situation and she said they heat up the frame and bend it. For the past few years, I've mainly been using wire frames, so I guess I always just adjusted them myself. Plastic frames are a bit trickier. If you bend too far you'll break them.

Tried on like over 100 pairs of glasses. And yep, I look pretty damn ugly in glasses. Don't have a face suitable for glasses. I see that the new trend is to wear cat eye glasses, which just looks awful on me. I'd say like over 80% of the women's glasses they had were cat eye shape. Same thing with these other online eyeglass sites. Almost all cat eye shape.

This is cat eye:


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

https://www.goggles4u.com/prescription-eyeglasses.html?cat=8

https://www.coastal.com/glasses/women

https://www.warbyparker.com/eyeglasses/women?color=crystal~pink~purple~red

https://www.eyebuydirect.com/eyeglasses/women

https://www.zennioptical.com/b/all-women-glasses/_/N-1821057837


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

I do like the translucent glasses (clear translucent or pinkish translucent) if only I could find a pair that is sort of rectangular.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

komorikun said:


> I do like the translucent glasses (clear translucent or pinkish translucent) if only I could find a pair that is sort of rectangular.


Like this?

https://www.zennioptical.com/p/plastic-rectangle-eyeglass-frames-/1254?skuId=125417


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

twytarn said:


> Like this?
> 
> https://www.zennioptical.com/p/plastic-rectangle-eyeglass-frames-/1254?skuId=125417


Sort of. That color would be great. Those are too wide for my face. I've got a long mildly narrow head (big head). I use Zenni's "try on" feature.

I got these a few years ago and like the shape a lot. So something similar in shape and size to this but translucent would be great. I'm using these right now actually because I bent the metal frame ones too far. They are too weak since my prescription has gotten worse (can't see my toenails when clipping them).


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

These are a good shape and color but too bad they are for kids and too narrow.

https://www.zennioptical.com/p/chil...ic-frame-with-spring-hinges/2972?skuId=297217










Guess the paler shade of pink that twytarn found is better color wise. Hmmm...


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

The last pair was over €200, I got them thinned twice cause I have quite a strong prescription, can't wear contacts, even though my sister & brother both wear em.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

These are cute. Too bad when I tried to enter my prescription they said "no can do". Anything over -6.0 is impossible. Weird.

https://www.eyebuydirect.com/eyeglasses/frames/versus-clear-m-19453


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

komorikun said:


> Tried on like over 100 pairs of glasses. And yep, I look pretty damn ugly in glasses. Don't have a face suitable for glasses. I see that the new trend is to wear cat eye glasses, which just looks awful on me. I'd say like over 80% of the women's glasses they had were cat eye shape. Same thing with these other online eyeglass sites. Almost all cat eye shape.
> 
> This is cat eye:


 Those are not attractive glasses for women, IMO. I know they're in fashion right now but I personally don't like them. Aside from that, almost every woman looks sexier in glasses if she gets the right ones. There are some plastic ones that look good on just about every woman but they're probably not "in style" right now so if you get them people will treat you like there's something wrong with you because you don't want to look just like everyone else.

I don't know if I'd call those cat eye. I mean, that might be what they're called but I'm not sure why. They look more owl-like to me.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

WillYouStopDave said:


> Those are not attractive glasses for women, IMO. I know they're in fashion right now but I personally don't like them. *Aside from that, almost every woman looks sexier in glasses if she gets the right ones.* There are some plastic ones that look good on just about every woman but they're probably not "in style" right now so if you get them people will treat you like there's something wrong with you because you don't want to look just like everyone else.
> 
> I don't know if I'd call those cat eye. I mean, that might be what they're called but I'm not sure why. They look more owl-like to me.


I don't think that's true. Some people just look ugly in glasses. Or at least uglier than they look without glasses.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

komorikun said:


> I don't think that's true. Some people just look ugly in glasses. Or at least uglier than they look without glasses.


 Well, I guess everything is relative. I don't even notice glasses on men. I like them on women because I guess maybe I have a fetish for it or something. But glasses are definitely getting uglier (the ones that are in right now don't appeal to me too much).


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

These ones are inoffensive (for plastic) and seem like they would look fine on just about anyone. Though the fit issue you mentioned might be a problem...


----------



## firestar (Jun 27, 2009)

komorikun said:


> Sort of. That color would be great. Those are too wide for my face. I've got a long mildly narrow head (big head). I use Zenni's "try on" feature.
> 
> I got these a few years ago and like the shape a lot. So something similar in shape and size to this but translucent would be great. I'm using these right now actually because I bent the metal frame ones too far. They are too weak since my prescription has gotten worse (can't see my toenails when clipping them).


I like the rectangular shape, too. I don't understand why the cat eye shape is so popular. They're so large. My glasses are rectangular with a metallic, light purple frame. I don't wear them outside that often, but I'm picky about the frame.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

https://www.zennioptical.com/p/womens-rectangle-eyeglass-frames/78039?skuId=7803919

Considering these ones. I love the color. Just wish the lens height wasn't so big. Found a couples pictures of people wearing them. I don't look like them at all but gives you an idea:


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

komorikun said:


> Considering these ones. I love the color. Just wish the lens height wasn't so big. Found a couples pictures of people wearing them. I don't look like them at all but gives you an idea:


 Those are not bad on her but they could be atrocious if they didn't blend with her face that well. I guess the fact that they're translucent helps a bit.


----------



## Ai (Oct 13, 2012)

I don't recall. Not a whole lot, though. They're just your basic black wire frames; and last time I had to have my prescription changed, I just had them insert new lenses into my old frames.


----------



## rabidfoxes (Apr 17, 2016)

I paid about $40, and this is only for lenses with glare protection. I got the cheapest frames in the shop for about $30 and a voucher from my workplace covered that. I don't see the point of buying expensive glasses because I will inevitably sit on them, drop them badly, or do something else to render them unusable.

I get compliments for these glasses, they have a translucent blue frame and large lenses. My ideal style, as demonstrated by Will Wiesenfeld, is this:










Yesterday, about 6 months from purchase, I opened the door on my way out, hit myself in the face and snapped the frame of the glasses on the side. Managed to superglue it, though, so hooray.


----------



## Mlt18 (Jun 29, 2016)

Around $400 which is depressing considering they don't look good on me..I don't have a good face for glasses. Most of them look way too big or the shape is wrong.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Mlt18 said:


> Around $400 which is depressing considering they don't look good on me..I don't have a good face for glasses. Most of them look way too big or the shape is wrong.


Yeah, I went to this one eyeglass store the other day. This place had a pretty big selection. Not the optometrist (he only has a small selection) where I got my prescription.

None of the glasses looked good on me. I checked out some of there glasses online before going. Even the ones I thought were cute online looked horrible on me. 
Sucks. My face is just unsuitable for glasses.

Edit: oops. I already mentioned this before in this thread.


----------



## Mlt18 (Jun 29, 2016)

komorikun said:


> Yeah, I went to this one eyeglass store the other day. This place had a pretty big selection. Not the optometrist (he only has a small selection) where I got my prescription.
> 
> None of the glasses looked good on me. I checked out some of there glasses online before going. Even the ones I thought were cute online looked horrible on me.
> Sucks. My face is just unsuitable for glasses.
> ...


Yeah I tried on almost all of the glasses at the optometrist where they had a big selection, and spent hours online and nothing really looked right


----------

